# I hate the RC72 remote!



## furjaw (Jul 29, 2007)

Just got my Genie HR44 and Genie Mini C41 installed.
I am disappointed that they changed the remote from my RC65RX to the RC72.
I don't want to learn a new remote!
I can't press the green button to bookmark a recording.
No more slow motion capability.
I could use my RC65RX but not in RF mode.
I hate the RC72 remote!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

furjaw said:


> Just got my Genie HR44 and Genie Mini C41 installed.
> I am disappointed that they changed the remote from my RC65RX to the RC72.
> I don't want to learn a new remote!
> I can't press the green button to bookmark a recording.
> ...


See post #18 for slow motion using the RC7? remotes.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214952-slow-motion-diesnt-work/?hl=%2Brc71+%2Bslow+%2Bmotion#entry3306922


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Give it time. The more you use the RC72 remote the more you'll like it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

For slow mo press and hold the play button 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bookmarking and a discrete Stop button are all that seems to be 'missing'. (Weren't missing for me, as never used either of those). 

I've switched over entirely to the RC7x remotes as going back and forth was aggravating. You'll soon learn where the key buttons are, and be able to use them in the dark!


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd switch back in a heartbeat if not for the channel and volume rocker switches. Not sure why but something about those seem nice.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Give it time. The more you use the RC72 remote the more you'll like it.


False. The more I use it, the more I hate it. It just can't do everything, and there are things hidden that it can do that are a pain. This remote is a huge step backwards. It's been since October for me and it just frustrates me more and more. I use the RC65 in the living room, but I share the HR44 to the bedroom TV so RF is a must, despite the receiver actually being closer to be in the bedroom... just with a wall in the way. I agree with the OP/TS 100%.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

J Blow said:


> I'd switch back in a heartbeat if not for the channel and volume rocker switches. Not sure why but something about those seem nice.


They do? You like hearing an obnoxious clicking sound when you change channels? You like it to change channels if the remote falls or something touches it?


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> They do? You like hearing an obnoxious clicking sound when you change channels? You like it to change channels if the remote falls or something touches it?


No, I don't like hearing obnoxious clicking sounds ever. I also don't like the remote falling or changing channels on it's own. Neither of those are the reasons I like the rocker switches.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> They do? You like hearing an obnoxious clicking sound when you change channels? You like it to change channels if the remote falls or something touches it?


I've noticed some remotes click louder than others. But it's not loud to me. Definitely not enough to be an issue for me. Usually the tv volume is up loud enough to not even hear it. 

And I don't have the remote dropping and changing channels. That's a new one for me. I to love the new volume and tv channels buttons much much better than the old ones for me.

If the only thing in the way for you is one wall and you hate it that much I suggest an IR repeater from monoprice ($18 last I looked) and that solves that issue for you.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

ejbvt said:


> False. The more I use it, the more I hate it. It just can't do everything, and there are things hidden that it can do that are a pain. This remote is a huge step backwards. It's been since October for me and it just frustrates me more and more. I use the RC65 in the living room, but I share the HR44 to the bedroom TV so RF is a must, despite the receiver actually being closer to be in the bedroom... just with a wall in the way. I agree with the OP/TS 100%.


+1

I have a Genie plus 4 other HR24/HR21 HD DVR's. I do not dislike the Genie RC72 but I do not want to have to master the use of two different RC's depending on what viewing station I am trying to control. I make frequent use of the Green, Red, Yellow and Blue buttons so the RC72 had to go. I whipped out a spare RC64 and programmed it to control my Genie and now all our household users are happy campers again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Leftcoastdave said:


> +1
> 
> I have a Genie plus 4 other HR24/HR21 HD DVR's. I do not dislike the Genie RC72 but I do not want to have to master the use of two different RC's depending on what viewing station I am trying to control. I make frequent use of the Green, Red, Yellow and Blue buttons so the RC72 had to go. I whipped out a spare RC64 and programmed it to control my Genie and now all our household users are happy campers again.


About most that can be done with those colors buttons an be done with the RC71/2/3

Mini guide - press ENTER button
Yellow while watching TV - press INFO
Audio options - under INFO banner (green button)

While on LIST

Yellow is the DASH
BLUE is ENTER
RED remains RED

While on GUIDE

Yellow is DASH
Use REW and FF to move the GUIDE


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

peds48 said:


> About most that can be done with those colors buttons an be done with the RC71/2/3
> 
> Mini guide - press ENTER button
> Yellow while watching TV - press INFO
> ...


Apologies in advance. Not to be defensive, but ..

Main point was to not learn two RC protocols. Above explanation shows valid workarounds but fully reinforces the "I really want all remotes to behave the same"..

D


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Apologies in advance. Not to be defensive, but ..
> 
> Main point was to not learn two RC protocols. Above explanation shows valid workarounds but fully reinforces the "I really want all remotes to behave the same"..
> 
> D


You shoudn't apologies to Peds for this.

He's an Apple type person.

Directv gave him a high end Android to use.

I can still hear the whine..

sam "why should I have to double tap the space bar for a period" rs.

....... :rotfl:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I hear ya brother.
But this has gotten to a Ford Chevy thing in these threads.
Clearly Directv is saving a boat load with these cheap knock off remotes.
I have vented my frustrations many times and have lost the will
But there are many voices that somehow prefer it and I don't understand it.
I have just had to realize that I have to have a flashlight and a remote to watch tv now when using these boxes.
So I use the whole home to avoid using those boxes as much as I can.
I have to suffer it to set up the recordings, but not to watch tv.



furjaw said:


> Just got my Genie HR44 and Genie Mini C41 installed.
> I am disappointed that they changed the remote from my RC65RX to the RC72.
> I don't want to learn a new remote!
> I can't press the green button to bookmark a recording.
> ...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They do make a lighted version of the remote now. 

And some of this argument is simply how you use the remote and what features you use for what. I never have used bookmarks and never used the stop key on any remote for a DIRECTV DVR so I don't have those issues ever. Some use stop constantly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Apologies in advance. Not to be defensive, but ..
> 
> Main point was to not learn two RC protocols.


You don't need t learn two remotes. Learn the RC72 and done!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

armophob said:


> Clearly Directv is saving a boat load with these cheap knock off remotes.
> I have vented my frustrations many times and have lost the will
> But there are many voices that somehow prefer it and I don't understand it.


Yup, and still no PIP toggle! GRRRR!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

peds48 said:


> You don't need t learn two remotes. Learn the RC72 and done!


The buttons are all different sizes and not in rows. I know they aren't on the the other one either, but it's not as extreme at least they're freakin' level! The number of times I have recorded something when meaning to hit guide must be over 500 by now. It's a weird, inconvenient shape that never fits in my hand quite right. Having to press the dash and all that is just not as practical as the colored buttons right there where they are easier to press. There is no stop button. Therefore, resume doesn't always work. Don't say it does, we're not doing that again. How do you control your TV with the RC71? It only will do volume and power. I never needed my old Samsung remote when I had a RC65 in the bedroom but now I can't do any of the TV's functions with the Directv remote. The IR repeater is something I will be investigating.

I refuse to believe that others have never had their dog or your a pair of glasses or something change the stupid toggle thing. It's just not a logical or smart upgrade. Huge downgrade in my book. My brother left Fios a long time ago because he hated the remote. I thought he was crazy ... it's just a remote... now I fully understand.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

It's just infinitely dumb to create a different remote that loses functionality or even ease of functionality. I know a couple have been trying to justify it (why I don't know) but the reality is that it's a downgrade in some ways. That just shouldn't be.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> How do you control your TV with the RC71? It only will do volume and power.


I only need PWR as the volume comes from my Dennon which the RC72 controls as well. And with the addition of HDMI-CEC, it also turns on and off my AVR and sets the correct input. Really can't complain, at the end of the day they are free.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> There is no stop button. Therefore, resume doesn't always work. Don't say it does, we're not doing that again.


There is an EXIT button that does the same on this particular case. Never have issue with resume. I would give you though, that every once in a blue moon, I press off instead of LIST


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> The buttons are all different sizes and not in rows. I know they aren't on the the other one either, but it's not as extreme at least they're freakin' level! The number of times I have recorded something when meaning to hit guide must be over 500 by now. It's a weird, inconvenient shape that never fits in my hand quite right. Having to press the dash and all that is just not as practical as the colored buttons right there where they are easier to press. There is no stop button. Therefore, resume doesn't always work. Don't say it does, we're not doing that again. How do you control your TV with the RC71? It only will do volume and power. I never needed my old Samsung remote when I had a RC65 in the bedroom but now I can't do any of the TV's functions with the Directv remote. The IR repeater is something I will be investigating.
> 
> I refuse to believe that others have never had their dog or your a pair of glasses or something change the stupid toggle thing. It's just not a logical or smart upgrade. Huge downgrade in my book. My brother left Fios a long time ago because he hated the remote. I thought he was crazy ... it's just a remote... now I fully understand.


Don't you remember the "Peanut" remote? Almost the same shape and everyone loved it.


----------



## richlife69 (Jan 12, 2016)

joed32 said:


> Don't you remember the "Peanut" remote? Almost the same shape and everyone loved it.


Yup!

I'm getting into this argument on the love side of it. I never truly like the Directv remote but I learned to accommodate and become expert with it. Now with the help of the info above from peds48, I have learned to accommodate and love the new remote (after 2 days) and am quickly becoming expert. Old dogs and new tricks. But here I am at 68 learning and having a good time with my new tricks...

Frankly the only thing I don't like about this remote is the same thing I've always hated about the old models -- holding the Play button for 3 - 5 seconds to get to slow motion is just plain stupid. If I want slo-mo, I want it now -- not in 3 - 5 seconds or several minutes later when I have to jump back or rewind and try again to get slo-mo on what I want. And SLOW MOTION should be SLOW!!! This 3/4 speed is the pits. I want slo-mo to let me see if that call by the ref was right or wrong. 3/4 does nothing to help with that. But I've been preaching this for years and Directv (nor anyone else for that matter) seems to give a damn. So basically I live without slo-mo unless the unless the network provides it.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried very hard not to like the RC7X Remote and fought using it -but now that I have it setup Correctly to control my system -it works way better than the RC6X Remotes -it took a longer learning curve for me


----------



## richlife69 (Jan 12, 2016)

WestDC said:


> I tried very hard not to like the RC7X Remote and fought using it -but now that I have it setup Correctly to control my system -it works way better than the RC6X Remotes -it took a longer learning curve for me


 I have to admit, that part of my quick learning was that the past couple of months I've been working with my home network, a new Vizio 4K tv, my existing Yamaha AVR and a new home network router to try to get things working the way they were before I started mucking about. In the course of that, I had a real "fight" getting the tv and avr to cooperate -- and that was with the RC66 that I had been using all along. I finally discovered that the CEC setup on the new tv did not mean the same as my previous tv and the AVR kept doing "who knows what" because of it. So I finally got that cleared up about two weeks ago and then started on Directv. (Oh, yeah, I forgot to say that my HR34 was just replaced with an HR54 -- but the tech didn't leave me the new RC7x remote.) So by the time I got the new remote for my new HR54, Directv was already properly setup with CEC and my home theater parts all work fine. All I had to do was figure out the changes on the new remote as posted above and get QUICKLY used to the nice feel of it in my hand. :evilgrin:

And one more thing I discovered yesterday is that the slam I gave to the Directv slow motion is no longer quite as bad as it was. The slo-mo is still only slightly slo-mo, but at least with the Play/Pause button being integrated, now IF I ever want speedy slo-mo, when I do press the button the action stops -- with the old remote it just kept on going until the slo-mo finally kicked in. So now I can jump back, play until the action I want to see comes up and then (allowing for the 2 seconds that it plays after holding for 3 seconds <sigh>) go into slo-mo that is so fast that I still can't analyze the play <!!!!>. So then it/s back to pause and frame step through <sigh>.

Why Directv won't give us two or even three levels of slo-mo, I don't know. We should be able to start with just faster than frame advance (say 25% speed) and jump to 50% and then 75% or back to Play at any time. So slow the action to 25%, designate a key to step through slo-mo levels and leave the Play/Pause button to return us to normal speed. It won't help the poor officiating, but it will sure help my attitude!


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm trying to get the RC71 (Genie) remote to work on my HR24 because I like the ergonomics better. I have a Samsung UN55JS700 TV but none of the codes work for this TV/remote combo. How do you get the HR24 to scan until it finds the right TV. It did it on the old remote but cannot get it to do it with this one.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jhsanchez said:


> I'm trying to get the RC71 (Genie) remote to work on my HR24 because I like the ergonomics better. I have a Samsung UN55JS700 TV but none of the codes work for this TV/remote combo. How do you get the HR24 to scan until it finds the right TV. It did it on the old remote but cannot get it to do it with this one.
> Thanks
> Jim


I bought one when they first came out so that when I talked to a friend of mine I would have one like she had ( she has a Genie) .
I found what you found, they are worthless on an older receiver.
I gave it to her for a spare in case she needed it.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

The remote works fine with the DVR but it is configuring it for the TV that is the problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe the genie uses RF to program the tv in if you do it through the menus which of course the HR24 can't do so that may be where the issue is. You might try manually doing it without the HR24 even turned on. I've never tried myself so not sure. But I'd start by clearing everything from the remote then add hair the tv code all while the HR24 is turned off. Or.... Program it with your genie in the other room in RF for your tv then go back in and change the remote back to ir after verifying that it works with the tv in the other room after it programs for that. But you will need to not have the genie hooked up vi HDMI if you try that. Otherwise it will detect your tv and program to the tv your genie is connected to. 

Or... Temporarily hook up your genie to the tv in the other room the HR24 is on.... And then... Well hopefully you follow the logic there.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

It cannot be RF auto-programmed since the old remote was auto-programmed and the HR24 does not have RF. I cannot lug my stuff up and down the stairs but there must be a code for this TV.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jhsanchez said:


> It cannot be RF auto-programmed since the old remote was auto-programmed and the HR24 does not have RF. I cannot lug my stuff up and down the stairs but there must be a code for this TV.


The HR24 does have RF but it and the HR44 and above is totally different and one will not work on the other.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jhsanchez said:


> It cannot be RF auto-programmed since the old remote was auto-programmed and the HR24 does not have RF. I cannot lug my stuff up and down the stairs but there must be a code for this TV.


I can't re explain at the moment but I suggested a way to do it without lugging your stuff up and down the stairs. Well
Except for the remote.

The old remote has zero to do with the new remote and programming it. You can program multiple remote to work with any of their devices.

But I don't think the remote can be programmed if it's not in RF mode. Which is why I suggested several workarounds.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I put mine up and reprogrammed my Logitech remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jhsanchez said:


> I'm trying to get the RC71 (Genie) remote to work on my HR24 because I like the ergonomics better. I have a Samsung UN55JS700 TV but none of the codes work for this TV/remote combo. How do you get the HR24 to scan until it finds the right TV. It did it on the old remote but cannot get it to do it with this one.
> Thanks
> Jim


 press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice). Enter 1 (LED flashes twice) enter 2501


----------

